# Suggest CPU configuration under 20k



## swan (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello,

I want to assemble or get assembled a CPU.

My budget is 20K.

Please suggest some good configurations.

One more question , i have never assembled a CPU. Do you guys think it'll be an easy task to assemble after watching some good tutorial videos from YouTube. 

If you guys know any good tutorials you are most welcome to suggest those links.


*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Mainly internet surfing and light games occasionally 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Upto 20K max. ( plum minus of 1k)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No , i have never tried it.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windows 7, windows 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Currently 250-500GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: I already have one and planning to use the same for another one year

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: My current CPU is pentium4 ,80GB hard disk, LG optical drive . Do you guys think that it can be reused ? If i can sell it in the market what price do you expect i can get.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: within a week i.e. before end of this year

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I want to do it my self but i have never done it before. i want to save the cost of an assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi. Yes i am buying locally. Yes i am open to buying online. Suggestions are welcome.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: umm no. I you guys want more details please let me know.*


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 22, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## swan (Dec 22, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html




I have answered the questions and added them to my first post.


----------



## swan (Dec 22, 2012)

I am considering reusing the Monitor i already have.

The problem with the optical drive is when i press the button i have to hold the tray when it comes out otherwise it gets back instantly.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 22, 2012)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM.

May I ask your Monitor resolution/size ?
and whether its a crt/lcd/led ?

Consider re-using optical drive and cabinet.

Assembling is easy - watch some newegg tutorials on youtube - it ll get u on the way. There's a first time to everything. And if you have problems - consult us.

Also - selling your components for ~ 3k (except optical drive and cabinet) will take us to a total budget of 24k. 

So here is an intel config - 
i3 3220 - 7k
gigabyte - b75m-d3h - 4k
corsair cx 430v2 - 2.5k
4 GB Corsair value select - 1k
WD 320 GB 5400rpm - blue - 3k
GPU - radeon 7750 - 6.5k
______________________
Net = 24k 

This rig will allow you to play all modern games at decent resolution and settings. Well, you dont really have to care about internet surfing ,eh 
Make sure that you make it a point to change your monitor in near future if you ve one of those ancient CRTs.

Its a 3 part series - heres the second and the most important part - the build -


----------



## swan (Dec 22, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> WELCOME TO THE FORUM.
> 
> May I ask your Monitor resolution/size ?
> and whether its a crt/lcd/led ?
> ...




No it is not a CRT.....It is a good 17'' TFT screen

The problem with optical drive is i have to hold the tray when it comes out...otherwise it gets back instantaneouly

Do you think i'll be able to use my old cabinet  ? It has got only one fan 

I thought i'll have to get a new Cabinet


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 22, 2012)

swan said:


> No it is not a CRT.....It is a good 17'' TFT screen
> 
> The problem with optical drive is i have to hold the tray when it comes out...otherwise it gets back instantaneouly
> 
> ...



Good -so u dont have to replace your monitor.

About the cabinet - if u have some more cash, get nzxt beta @ 2.5k or else use the one u have for some period untill u have saved enough money to upgrade to a new one.


----------



## swan (Dec 22, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Good -so u dont have to replace your monitor.
> 
> About the cabinet - if u have some more cash, get nzxt beta @ 2.5k or else use the one u have for some period untill u have saved enough money to upgrade to a new one.



What do you think about AMD processors ?

From whatever i googled i found them to be cheaper than intel


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 22, 2012)

The FX series performs equally well but the mother boards are quite expensive ~8k.

So IMO, you ll be better with the i3 ivy. Wait for some one to post an alternative AMD config as I am bad at proposing balanced amd configs.


----------



## swan (Dec 23, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> The FX series performs equally well but the mother boards are quite expensive ~8k.
> 
> So IMO, you ll be better with the i3 ivy. Wait for some one to post an alternative AMD config as I am bad at proposing balanced amd configs.



Here is the processor and motherboard I was thinking of :

AMD 3.6 GHz AM3 FX4100 Processor 

Motherboard Options :

Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard
ASUS M5A88-M Motherboard
MSI 970A-G46 Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H Motherboard

I think all of these are compatible AMD 3.6 GHz AM3 FX4100 Processor but only you guys can suggest what is best i can have in my budget


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2012)

AMD FX 4100 is lesser performer than i3 3220, specially in gaming and also consumes far higher power than the efficient i3 3220. So my suggestion will be to stick with the i3 3220.

However, the AMD config will cost little less and serve your purpose too. But the power consumption is high.

AMD FX 4100 @ 6.046K (Flipkart)
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 @ 5.43K (Flipkart)


----------



## swan (Dec 23, 2012)

Cilus said:


> AMD FX 4100 is lesser performer than i3 3220, specially in gaming and also consumes far higher power than the efficient i3 3220. So my suggestion will be to stick with the i3 3220.
> 
> However, the AMD config will cost little less and serve your purpose too. But the power consumption is high.
> 
> ...



The Gigabyte motherboard costs Rs. 5433 and the ASUS M5A88-M Motherboard costs around Rs.5539. Which one is better ?

What other components do you suggest ? (Considering the AMD processor in mind ; I am tight on budget   )


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2012)

if you are not a buying a discrete gfx card stick with ASUS M5A88-M ut even I would suggest you to go for a Intel Config :

Intel i3 3220 @ 6.9k
Asus P8H61-M LX @ 2.8k / *P8B75M-LX @4k*
4Gb Corsair DDr3 Ram @ 1.1k
500GB WD Blue HDD @ 3.4k
CM Elite 311/344  @ 2.1k
Corsair CX430v2 @ 2.6k
Asus/LG ODD @ ~1k


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 23, 2012)

Processor : Intel® Pentium® Processor G645/Intel® Core™ i3-3220 - Rs 3300/ 7100
Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H /B75m D3H - Rs 3250/ 4250
Ram : Corsair Value Select - 1100
*GPU : Gigabyte HD7750 1GB GDDR5  - Rs 6500*
HDD : Seagate 500GB - Rs 3400 
PSU : Corsair VX450 - Rs 2150
Cabinet : A Large Generic Cabinet - Rs 1000

Total - Rs 20,700/Rs 25,500.


----------



## swan (Dec 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> if you are not a buying a discrete gfx card stick with ASUS M5A88-M ut even I would suggest you to go for a Intel Config :
> 
> Intel i3 3220 @ 6.9k
> Asus P8H61-M LX @ 2.8k / *P8B75M-LX @4k*
> ...





The Incinerator said:


> Processor : Intel® Pentium® Processor G645/Intel® Core™ i3-3220 - Rs 3300/ 7100
> Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H /B75m D3H - Rs 3250/ 4250
> Ram : Corsair Value Select - 1100
> *GPU : Gigabyte HD7750 1GB GDDR5  - Rs 6500*
> ...



This is what i have compe up with. Prices have been taken from flipkart.

*Asus configuration :*

ASUS M5A88-M Motherboard - Rs. 5539
AMD 3.6 GHz AM3 FX4100 Processor - Rs. 6046
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Desktop Internal Hard Drive - Rs. 3439
Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM - Rs. 1081
Asus DRW-24B5ST Internal Optical Drive - Rs. 1107
Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU - Rs. 2428

*Total = Rs.19640 + Some local cabinet worth Rs.1000*
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Intel Configuration : 
*
Intel i3 3220 - Rs. 7256
*Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard - RS. 4346 / ASUS P8B75-M LX Motherboard - Rs. 4261 (Your suggestion guys)*
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Desktop Internal Hard Drive - Rs. 3439
Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM - Rs. 1081
Asus DRW-24B5ST Internal Optical Drive - Rs. 1107
Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU - Rs. 2428

*Total =  Rs. 19611(Approx.) + Some local cabinet worth Rs.1000

Anything else you guys would like to suggest ? I am hoping i'll be able to get better prices at nehru market.*


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2012)

In AMD configuration, go with the Gigabyte 970-DS3 motherboard. That motherboard does have superior build quality and based on 970 chipset which is built for AMD FX series processor from Ground level. On the other hand Asus M5A is based on older 880G chipset, built for AM3 processors (Phenom II and Athlon II series) and supports AM3+ based FX processors through BIOS update and couple of power envelop tweaking. But they are not build for AM3+ processors from ground.

Also, CX 430 V2 is around 2.7K, around 300 bucks higher than VS450. So try to get that one. CX 430 V2 is better, 80+ certified and offers better build quality.


----------



## swan (Dec 23, 2012)

Cilus said:


> In AMD configuration, go with the Gigabyte 970-DS3 motherboard. That motherboard does have superior build quality and based on 970 chipset which is built for AMD FX series processor from Ground level. On the other hand Asus M5A is based on older 880G chipset, built for AM3 processors (Phenom II and Athlon II series) and supports AM3+ based FX processors through BIOS update and couple of power envelop tweaking. But they are not build for AM3+ processors from ground.
> 
> Also, CX 430 V2 is around 2.7K, around 300 bucks higher than VS450. So try to get that one. CX 430 V2 is better, 80+ certified and offers better build quality.



Okay changing these components I think total cost would still be approximately same.* But bigger question Intel or AMD ? And if Intel then which motherboard ?*


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 23, 2012)

for anybody looking to just do home stuff (browsing ,gaming ,light encoding etc) intel is the choice but if you want to do some intensive encoding which require more cores than amd 
here is the config which should suit your needs-
pentium g645-3.3k
intel dh61ww-2.5k
cm elite 361-2.3k
wd caviar blue 500gb-3.5k
corsiar cx 430-2.3k
sapphire hd 7750-6.7k
corsiar value 1x4gb-1k
total-21.6k


----------



## swan (Dec 23, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> for anybody looking to just do home stuff (browsing ,gaming ,light encoding etc) intel is the choice but if you want to do some intensive encoding which require more cores than amd
> here is the config which should suit your needs-
> pentium g645-3.3k
> intel dh61ww-2.5k
> ...



By encoding if you meant encoding movies etc. no i do not need it for these tasks. But gaming, yes, occasionally like GTA not heavy ones like Far cry 3.


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 23, 2012)

brother even gta (gta iv) is a very cpu intensive game 
and yes by encoding i mean encoding movies , some adobe photoshop, python etc


----------



## swan (Dec 23, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> brother even gta (gta iv) is a very cpu intensive game
> and yes by encoding i mean encoding movies , some adobe photoshop, python etc



No i am not going to encode movies. The system is going to be used by my younger cousin and he has specifically put the requirements to that he should be able to run windows 8 and a few games . Although i am not considering his request for windows 8 but i hope it'd be able to run it in future and if it doesn't fit in budget leave windows 8 

and i think graphics card can be bought an year later. what do you guys say ?


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 23, 2012)

i think you are correct
but remember this buying a super fast processor and no gfx card will not allow your cousin to play most games so it is usually recommended to buy a balanced rig


----------



## swan (Dec 23, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> i think you are correct
> but remember this buying a super fast processor and no gfx card will not allow your cousin to play most games so it is usually recommended to buy a balanced rig



Hmm i know but what to do i have got budget constraints.

Then i am not considering upgrading the system for next 3-4years once i am done with this expenditure of 20K except for the graphics card.

So if i'll spend on graphics card at present then later on i think i'll have to change the processor and motherboard as well. what do you say ?

*Moreover i am getting confused with so many suggestions or in a +ve way.....so much support 

Please suggest something final considering i do now want to spend money again in next 4 years. Requirements are windows 7 (If it can support windows 8 that'll be bonus ) and occasional gaming ( GTA, NFS).*


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 23, 2012)

ok your wish here is the updated rig-
i5-3450-11k
intel dh61ww-2.5k
cm elite 361-2.3k
wd caviar blue 500gb-3.5k
corsiar cx 430-2.3k
corsiar value 1x4gb-1k
total-22.6k


----------



## swan (Dec 23, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> ok your wish here is the updated rig-
> i5-3450-11k
> intel dh61ww-2.5k
> cm elite 361-2.3k
> ...




Hehe now this is totally a new one...anyone else would like to add something here


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 23, 2012)

you can even try a trinity config and add a hd 6670 later but youll have to wait cause trinity mobos arent available in india yet...........


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 23, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> ok your wish here is the updated rig-
> i5-3450-11k
> intel dh61ww-2.5k
> cm elite 361-2.3k
> ...



Wheres the gpu ?


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 23, 2012)

swan said:


> Hmm i know but what to do i have got budget constraints.
> 
> Then i am not considering upgrading the system for next 3-4years once i am done with this expenditure of 20K except for the graphics card.
> 
> ...


he said he doesnt need a graphic card


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2012)

Look, for gaming, the INTEL i3 3220 along with B75 chipset Motherboard based configuration is best. There are certain CPU intensive games where the Non-HT Pentium G645 takes a big hit in performance. The latest game Far Cry 3 is perfect example of it. At 1080P resolution, the G645 was more than 15 FPS lower than i3 3220 and 2120 when paired with a powerful Graphics card. Also B75 based motherboards are far better than H61 based ones and the extra 1 to 1.5K you pay for it is well justified. It offers high speed and higher capacity Ram support, better build quality, more number of expansion slots, necessary features like USB 3.0 and SATA III 6 Gbps support.

However, one problem with future proofing with Intel rig. Intel is going to launch their Hashwell processors next year which will be based on a complete new socket, LGA1150. So none of the current generation platforms will be compatible with it.

Now I am giving you an configuration based on AMD's Trinity, the latest APU. I think you're aware that APU stands for Accelerated Processing Unit which packs a powerful CPU and a very powerful IGP inside a single silicon die. The IGP of Trinity Processors can match the performance of a 4K discrete Graphics card. Also the flagship Trinity Processors A8-5600K and A10-5800K are quad core processors, offering almost same gaming performance as an i3 3220 and better multi-tasking capabilities.

*AMD A10-5800K (3.8 GHz, 4 Cores, 4MB L2 + 8 MB L3) @ 8.4K (Flipkart)
ASUS F2A85-M-LE @ 5.7K (smcinternational.in)
Transcend JetRam DDR3 8 GB PC RAM (JM1600KLH-8G) (8GB X 1) (5 years warranty) @ 2.35K (Flipkart)
Corsair CX 430V2 @ 2.7K
CM Elite 361 @ 2.35K (Flipkart)*

*Total: 21.5K.*


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2012)

you missed the HDD


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 24, 2012)

Cilus said:


> However, one problem with future proofing with Intel rig. Intel is going to launch their Hashwell processors next year which will be based on a complete new socket, LGA1150. So none of the current generation platforms will be compatible with it.


see @ cilus no plaform is futureproof for long ,lga 1155 goes out this year,fm2 may go the next 
so the real question does the op want a powerful multipurpose rig(intel) or just a day to day + casual gaming rig (trinity)
the balls in your court you decide


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2012)

No there is a term called future proofing and I am not telling you based on guess


> fm2 may go the next


AMD has already confirmed that their next generation APU, Kaveri will be supported in FM2 platform.


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 24, 2012)

ok you win lets discuss the possibilities of suggesting a trinity based config


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 24, 2012)

I would go with the AMD Trinity set up anyday, if you are not getting a GPU but only a i3 3220/G645 based system.


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2012)

the only available good Trinity APU ie 5800K is overpriced in here and getting a A85 mobo around ~6k makes the whole platform too much costly ( ~14k CPU+Mobo ) granted the APu has a decent gfx core but i3 3220 + H61 mobo is available for only ~10k and once Op is gets ( later though ) a decent gfx card sticking with Intel config looks more perfect like the saying Patience is bitter, but its fruit is sweet !


----------



## Cilus (Dec 25, 2012)

But TP, H61 motherboard is equivalent to a FM2 A55 chipset motherboard which is available at almost same price point, at marginally higher price point. If OP goes for a 3220 + Intel B75M combination then it will cost him around (7.3+ 4.3)K= 11.6K. Now with Trinity, he can get almost same CPU performance in gaming with a discrete GPU, better multithreaded performance and a very good graphics card, almost equivalent to a HD 6570, currently available around 4K.


----------



## Minion (Dec 25, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Look, for gaming, the INTEL i3 3220 along with B75 chipset Motherboard based configuration is best. There are certain CPU intensive games where the Non-HT Pentium G645 takes a big hit in performance. The latest game Far Cry 3 is perfect example of it. At 1080P resolution, the G645 was more than 15 FPS lower than i3 3220 and 2120 when paired with a powerful Graphics card. Also B75 based motherboards are far better than H61 based ones and the extra 1 to 1.5K you pay for it is well justified. It offers high speed and higher capacity Ram support, better build quality, more number of expansion slots, necessary features like USB 3.0 and SATA III 6 Gbps support.
> 
> However, one problem with future proofing with Intel rig. Intel is going to launch their Hashwell processors next year which will be based on a complete new socket, LGA1150. So none of the current generation platforms will be compatible with it.
> 
> ...



This is lot better it also let your cousine play games.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 25, 2012)

At this point and time getting a H61 is nothing but shortchanging when buying a new computer. Honestly why will I buy something that dosnt have a lot of native supports while the newer B75 offers them, but  the B 75 is expensive and he has a budget. And then he dosnt want to add a GPU but want to play games. So in this case a Trinity is the way, IMO.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2012)

Cilus said:


> But TP, H61 motherboard is equivalent to a FM2 A55 chipset motherboard which is available at almost same price point, at marginally higher price point. If OP goes for a 3220 + Intel B75M combination then it will cost him around (7.3+ 4.3)K= 11.6K. Now with Trinity, he can get almost same CPU performance in gaming with a discrete GPU, better multithreaded performance and a very good graphics card, almost equivalent to a HD 6570, currently available around 4K.



got your point but Op needs "Mainly internet surfing and light games occasionally" and he said : "Then i am not considering upgrading the system for next 3-4years once i am done with this expenditure of 20K except for the graphics card"

So I focused more on gaming performance, power saving, saving bucks ( i3 2120 and H61 mobo costs only 9.5k or even less ) for decent a gpu upgrade say a HD7770 later at-least where the saved bucks on the cpu+mobo will come handy and you know that the gpu core of 5800k ( even with CFed with HD6670 ) just can't cope with gpus like HD7770 or higher - on the other hand the intel combo is suitable enough for Op's needs now and for gaming - AMD should have added support for more gpus ( at-least upto HD7770 ) to run with A10/A8 Apus gfx core in Hybrid mode.


----------



## swan (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks to all of you especially topgear,incinerator,cilus,Thetrueblueviking,panwala95

i finally decided to go with I3 3220 AND GIGABYTE motherboard 

A big THANK YOU to all you guys


----------

